# Западают кнопки в "левой руке"



## Vladislav (31 Дек 2012)

С наступающим Вас Новым Годом, товарищи баянисты. На новогоднем энтузиазме нашел свой старый баян, на котором я еще учился играть. Я ним не пользовался т.к. западали кнопки на левой руке, в основном это были и есть аккорды. Басы вроде функционируют нормально. Выглядит это вот так(я их поправил и немножко поиграл)



Полностью они не возвращаются, некоторые в таком положении издают звуки, а это очень плохо.
Механика в целом выглядит так(все это фотографии пациента).



Первое, что мне показалось странным - это карандаш находящийся в низу корпуса(на фото его хорошо видно). Находится он в свободном полете т.е. никак не закреплен. Зачем он нужен тоже не знаю. На следующих двух фотографиях запечатлено состояние механики до нажатия кнопок(перед этим я все пальцами выпрямил(уже и забыл как деталь называется, толкатель, по-моему))



Теперь состояние после того, как я нажал и отпустил несколько кнопок



Еще заметил что вообще вся механика сильно шатается. Запечатлел на видео. 

Видео 1

К сожалению не Full HD но думаю, что будет видно. Возможно для того, чтобы устранить шатания использовался карандаш.
Но больше всего волнует залегание кнопок. Мне кажется, что вся проблема в пружине, но как ее заменить и она ли виновата? Процесс нажатия тоже есть в видео варианте.
Видео 2
Буду благодарен за любую помощь.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (1 Янв 2013)

Карандаш использовался скорее всего для того, чтобы укоротить растянувшийся ремень левой руки.Просто лежал перед ограничителем.К механике отношение иметь не мог.


----------



## Vladislav (1 Янв 2013)

Возможно. На нем скотч намотан. А что можно сделать к западающими кнопками?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (1 Янв 2013)

Не экстрасенсы мы.Смотреть надо на месте.Причин море.


----------



## Vladislav (1 Янв 2013)

На втором видео есть процесс западания. На что обратить внимание? Перечислите самые соленые причины из моря, пожалуйста. Хочется привести его в рабочее состояние. Я заметил, что у некоторых толкателей слишком слабый возвратный механизм. Это даже на ощупь заметно. Так что скорее всего дело в пружине.


----------



## via (1 Янв 2013)

сначала прикрутите болтающуюся механику


----------



## saranine (1 Янв 2013)

*Vladislav*,
Пружины тут не причем! Вал который должен возвращаться в исходное положение толкается пружинами! Он просто не справляется с нагрузкой, которая чаще всего возникает из за загрязнения или сужения от влаги отверстия для кнопок или ее деформации при рассыхании! Если с этим все в порядке, то смотрите что мешает вернутся ей назад, причины могут также в механике. Удачи... С Новым годом!


----------



## gerborisov (3 Янв 2013)

Vladislav писал:


> Так что скорее вего дело в пружине.


Нет. Лучше обратится к мастеру. Но имея большое желание можете и сами. На словах объяснить невозможно. Главное, что при нажатии на кнопку не должно быть сопротивления во всей цепочке передающей механики вплоть до поднятия клапана. Всё сопротивление нужно ликвидировать. Всё определяется индивидуально.закрепляется то что должно быть прочно, подгибается то что криво, выравнивается то что должно быть ровно. И врачебный принцип - "Не навреди".


----------



## ze_go (7 Янв 2013)

и в эту "механику" смазочки не мешало бы добавить - я бы подобной воспользовался -


----------



## garmonist (7 Янв 2013)

Пылищи море :russian_: Сначала всё продуйте, пропылесосьте, просушите. Механика какая-то гнутая... :negative: Кнопочки в разных уровнях... Надо бы выровнить. Затем карандашом (графитом) обработайте места трения. Надеюсь, Вы меня поняли


----------



## ze_go (7 Янв 2013)

отнесите мастеру - там работы на пару часов максимум, бо сами дров наломаете. ..


----------

